# Canon PowerShot S100 12.1 MP Digital Camera $229.00 at Amazon - Is it worth buying?



## gratt (Nov 23, 2012)

I just went to Amazon site, and saw Canon PowerShot S100 12.1 MP Digital Camera is just $229.00 at Gold Box Deal of the Day. Does anyone know is this worth buying? Because my previous camera was just broken, and I need one now.

"http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=xs_gb_AP1VWLO1S4TRN?ie=UTF8&docId=1000856581&pf_rd_p=441937901&tag=53361217803-20&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HTKXSAZRPC58DXF6FGP"]http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=xs_gb_AP1VWLO1S4TRN?ie=UTF8&docId=1000856581&pf_rd_p=441937901&53361217803&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HTKXSAZRPC58DXF6FGP

Please help!


----------



## enzodm (Nov 23, 2012)

yes.


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

Personally I would upgrade to a T3i or T4i because they are 18 MP and not that much more. There on amazon so I'd check it out!


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 27, 2012)

Luke345678 said:
			
		

> Personally I would upgrade to a T3i or T4i because they are 18 MP and not that much more. There on amazon so I'd check it out!



Usually if you're in the market for an S100, you're not in the market for a dSLR. They serve entirely different purposes. Your advice is like telling somebody who is looking for a new sleeping bag for camping that they should really consider a Sleep Number bed. 

And the difference between megapixel count is by far the LEAST important difference between a t4i and an s100. 

To the OP, if you are on the market for a 'photographer's point and shoot' its hard to beat the s100. That's a great buy on it.


----------



## Mike604 (Nov 27, 2012)

The S100 has served me very well over the last year ish. It is worth the money. Don't worry about all the lens error issues. Every camera has some faults in its design or software.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 27, 2012)

Mike604 said:
			
		

> The S100 has served me very well over the last year ish. It is worth the money. Don't worry about all the lens error issues. Every camera has some faults in its design or software.



I think they isolated the lens error to one certain batch that seem to have all been snatched up and aren't being sold any longer.


----------



## Mike604 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine has been in that batch # but have never had any issues thus far. Just taking good pictures with it.


----------

